# Paph dianthum 'Rajani' ACE/AOC - AOC Culture of the Year Award 2014



## emydura (Jun 24, 2015)

A big thrill for me this morning when I found out that my dianthum won the Australian Orchid Council (AOC) Culture of the Year award for 2014. 

I wasn't even aware of this until Mick sent me a PM offering congratulations. 

Here are the list of AOC winners for 2014 -

http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/aoc_orchids_year.html


Here are the previous cultural winners. It is nice for a slipper orchid to finally join the list.

http://www.orchidsaustralia.com/award_OOY_list.asp?Awardtype=C&Yr=9999&Pag=0



Paph dianthum 'Rajani' ACE/AOC


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 24, 2015)

Congratulations !!!! 
I'm as thrilled as you that you won and that a slipper is on the list.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 24, 2015)

WOWWWWWWW!!

Fantastic! Congratulations. A worthy winner. Superbly grown.
I'm so excited for you, David.


----------



## John M (Jun 24, 2015)

Woo-Hoo!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 24, 2015)

Holy Crap! That's gorgeous!!!! Well done and congratulations! :clap:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the photo. Very nice. Great job.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow! I am in awe! Congratulations on beautifully grown and flowered plant!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 24, 2015)

Wow! Outstanding and a big congrats!


----------



## Justin (Jun 24, 2015)

hot dang!


----------



## Stone (Jun 25, 2015)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 25, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 25, 2015)

Congratulations! It deserves it well l !!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 25, 2015)

Congrats!

A very well deserved award!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 25, 2015)

Congrats! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 25, 2015)

Great Growing!!!!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 25, 2015)

Congrats David.
Well deserved!


----------



## gnathaniel (Jun 25, 2015)

Congratulations, David! You and your superb dianthum have well earned your place on that distinguished list!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 26, 2015)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap::clap: :clap: :clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Spaph (Jun 26, 2015)

What an achievement, congrats!


----------



## Marco (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow that is a winner for sure!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## fibre (Jun 27, 2015)

That's great, David! Congratulations to this very well deserved award!


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2015)

That is awesome beyond belief:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations David!!!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone. 

Do any of the Australians know whether you get anything for winning such an award? If you do, I’m sure I won’t see it for a while. I only just got the certificates this week for the CCE award and that was awarded 16 months ago. 

It was great to see the Australian natives doing well in the other awards. I could never have imagined that a Dendrobium striolatum could get an FCC award but it is very nice. And that orange Sarc is just to die for.

Also good to see NSW taking a clean sweep of the awards. Hopefully a good omen for next week’s state of origin.


----------

